# Fn key on a Dell Laptop



## Shay101 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi,

To turn on my Wireless Adaptor I need to hit Fn + F2... But My Fn key is broken. Is there any alternative way to activate the Fn key?

Thanks


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Shay101! :wave:

Welcome to TSF! :wave:

I'm afraid that might no solutions for this. You might need to change the keyboard for this laptop. You can do so by contacting the Dell again :smile:

Also, you can try to clean the keyboard, see if there is any dust or something blocks the Fn key underneath the button


----------



## Shay101 (Mar 1, 2008)

No luck.

Thanks for the swift response:heartlove


----------



## Buitman777 (Mar 22, 2008)

You should be able to go into the BIOS and change the setting.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

on screen keyboard


----------



## duke0001 (May 4, 2009)

*Update laptop graphic card driver.*

deleted


----------

